# "The Push - A Traditional Archery Film"



## Sauk Mountain (Aug 3, 2015)

Cool thanks. I'll watch it tonight during my daughter's sleepover party. It'll be a good escape from a house full of 10 year old girls.


----------



## octocog (May 21, 2015)

Congratulations! It must be exciting to see all your hard work resulting in the film officially released. Looking forward to watching it this weekend!


----------



## Lowtide (May 6, 2016)

Thanks for the great show. I am new to archery and this was incredibly helpful. Definitely pushed me off the fence on choosing traditional over compound.


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Dec 9, 2010)

Lowtide... You have no idea how great that comment feels.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking forward to watching it 

Thank you for posting it up


----------



## rb61 (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks, you cleared up a whole lot of what was confusing me.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

I watched the whole thing last night 

I think you did a great job 

Videos like this is what the single string archery world needs vs some of the other traditional nonsense of past years 

I am a subconscious gapper (instinctive....dislike the word) shooter 

If I was ever going to ever jump over to a dedicated aiming system it would be what you described .... The fixed crawl 

Start a You tube channel and keep putting info out there 

We need more quality videos vs the squat and hunch junk 

Well done


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

Awesome video


----------



## InjunJR (Jul 25, 2011)

Traditional Bow Review: 5:10

Traditional Equipment- Gloves, Tabs, Arrows: 28:05

Aiming Methods: 40:00

Setting up a Fixed Crawl: 01:05:36

Bare Shaft Tuning: 01:28:00

Bowhunting Setups: 01:37:47

Traditional Archery- Miscellaneous Info: 01:56:50

Blooper Reel: 02:08:40


----------



## fwood (Feb 14, 2016)

As a new to archery again shooter (20 year layoff) I want to thank you for this video. I thought it was great. It opened my eyes to a very different way of shooting for me. I've always shot split fingers but have just in the last few days started 3 under. 
Your explanation and illustrations of string walking and aiming techniques and the fixed crawl is great. Twenty five years ago I started with instinctive; now I've started over with split vision and it's working well for me but I've never really been able to use the point of the arrow for precise aiming. Now I think I can. Who says you can't teach an old dog (66) new tricks. 
Seriously, thank you.


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Dec 9, 2010)

Fwood, that's great! Shoot straight my friend!


----------



## rooni79 (Aug 13, 2013)

That is an awesome resource Matt!! Your whole process pretty much mirrors what I have learnt over the last 3yrs. From Instinctive > Gap > Fixed crawl.
If this was out there when I first picked up a bow, I would be miles in front!!


----------



## Ledbetter Buck (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks for the video, great job and learned a lot, very helpful!


----------



## rdstrain49 (Apr 14, 2016)

cpn;

I started shooting an Indian made long bow over 60 years ago. 50+ years ago I got my first recurve, still have it and shoot it. 20+ years ago I started shooting compounds, hunting and competition. I recently rediscovered the stick and string. Point is, I learned more about traditional archery watching your film than I had picked up on my own in over 60 years. Well done and thank you very much.


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. I'm very glad everyone enjoyed it and maybe learned a little bit along the way.

It was fun. PM me if any of you has any questions!

Thanks for the support everyone!


----------



## Tereva (Feb 12, 2015)

Watched it all.

Pretty interesting and well done. I'm sure it was a ton of work to do it all. I noted a lot of interesting things to test.

thanks a lot

Cheers,

T.


----------



## bowhuntrmaniac (Jan 22, 2012)

Just finished it , Matt. Very nice job. I even learned a few things! LOL Keep it up. GREG


----------



## 2rott (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks for a very informative video. I don't hunt & started string walking recently. I think the fixed crawl will simplify things. I've been looking for a way to combine string walking & gapping. You made it simple for me. I just have to find which point on distance works best for me. Thanks for the hard work..


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Loved the video, and thanks for all the hard work you put into making it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spoonriver (Apr 12, 2007)

Nice video, thanks for taking the time to share what works for you. It was very easy to follow and understand.


----------



## grousegrove (Aug 8, 2013)

What an informative movie!! The timing of seeing this is perfect for me... I just dropped some money on broadheads and a new strap-on quiver for my longbow, and was feeling a bit of buyers remorse, because I hadn't had the guts to take it out last season instead of my compound. I'm gonna keep practicing and try the fixed crawl now, because you provided a very clear explanation on everything. Thank you for posting it here.


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

I been wanting to watch this and finally got around to it last night.

Awesome video and very well done! Everything was explained well and easy to follow. I wish this video was available when I first jumped into the sport 4 years ago. Would of saved me a lot of time in research. 

The blooper reel is a great touch! I enjoyed it all, great stuff!


----------



## BlueMike (Aug 14, 2012)

Outstanding video. Informative, entertaining, and passionate...I enjoyed every minute. Thanks for the great effort!


----------



## webster2 (Nov 24, 2013)

Very well done video, you clearly put alot of thought into it's preparation and the narrative was quite good. Don't take this the wrong way, but do you mind if I ask why you decided to leave instinctive behind and go with a tip-of-arrow aiming system? Whether shooting targets or hunting, most find that for an artificial sighting system a set of pins is more reliable, faster and easier to use than a gap system. Just wondering. Also, do you miss the less complicated aspects of shooting without a sight? 

Again, well done on the video.


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks all for the great feedback.

Webster, I got tired of the ups and downs of instinctive aiming. Too many times my excuse for missing a deer was "I didn't pick a spot". It was frustrating that quite literally the only thing I had to do to shoot instinctively, to pick a dang spot, was so easily forgotten. Heck, people write it on their bows... Also low light or further distances, you can't help but shoot at the whole deer. A spot isn't available in those situations.

So I moved to a dedicated aiming system. It became reliable and liberating to know my arrow was going to impact where I wanted. The instant self diagnosis of my missed shots was also a huge benefit that I didn't know was coming. Another benefit that I was unaware of is once I had a solid form and anchor system paired with a solid aiming method, there was no more loss in accuracy if life got in the way and required me to set my bow down for an extended period of time. With shooting instinctive, you would have thought I never shot before after a long lay off. With an aiming system, I can pick the bow up after a few weeks off and it's like I never put it down.

As for a sight, most of my bows didn't have attachment systems for sights at the time, and also I am very very hard on my bows. I wouldn't be able to make a sight last more than a season I bet. In addition, the tip of the arrow is a perfect sight pin, and I've already got one of those. (Most times 6 or more with me . )

Your questions are warranted, and I'm glad you asked them. Becoming an Aimer was the single best thing I've done for my archery hunting game since picking a bow for the first time.. I'll be honest, I do not miss shooting instinctively. Once you get a couple hundred arrows through your rig while aiming, something happens. The gaps and the thought process behind setting those gaps become very instinctive with no conscious thought. I actually just came in from a practice session with my hunting rig getting ready for turkey hunting Saturday. I was shooting between 5 and 33 yards randomly. Only at distances past 28 yards or so, do I remember thinking where I needed to put my arrow tip. Everything under that, the arrow tip just settled in subconsciously and I executed the shot. It becomes quite natural very quickly.

Shoot straight,
Matt


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

I agree,using a fixed crawl made me way more confident .Took my last deer season to another level..I actually spent a lot of time shooting instinctive and like you said if I got busy and didn't shoot a few days ,first 5 shots were comical..lol after going to crawl and gapping its way more repeatable for me..
I've shared your video a bunch and I'd bet it got 10-15 of my customers back behind the single string after frustrations of not being accurate.. Great work


----------



## xavier102772 (Sep 2, 2010)

I've been thinking about picking up a recurve bow and shooting traditional without sights or stabs, etc. I've also been researching a lot about the best way to aim and shoot the traditional recurve bow. Your video answered all my questions and just made going from compound shooting to traditional recurve simple for me. A huge thanks to you for the fantastic video.


----------



## webster2 (Nov 24, 2013)

Matt, thanks for your feedback. I suppose people are drawn to a bow for different reasons. When I shot compound back in the 80's (after many years with rifle and shotgun) I did so for the challenge but quickly found that with practice almost any mechanical 'aiming system' (in my case sight pins) was for all practical purposes the same as shooting my rifle...predictably easy and not what I was looking for. The sights came off the bow and for awhile my interest returned...until I realized that even with no sights a cabled bow was still too much of an advantage. It wasn't until I became interested in recurves and longbows, and in relying on developing innate ability vs. use of mechanical shooting/aiming advantages, that the true enjoyment of hunting and shooting a bow came through for me. I've never looked back to or missed my 'ultimate predator' days, and when the urge for taking long shots and/or guaranteed killing for meat sneaks back into my head there's always my trusty rifles...with their near-always predictable results. Easy, deadly and effective, but for me no longer very inspiring.

So I guess in choosing the bow some seek the opportunity, or perhaps the necessity, to NOT always be able to achieve or predict their results with perfect certainty, or more specifically to voluntarily restrict themselves and their approach such that the process of applying themselves is more important than the result itself. Hard to put into words for sure, but perhaps it's a bit like wondering and wandering over the next hill to see what's on the other side rather than already KNOWING without much doubt what's on the other side. Some like the sure thing in their archery/hunting applications. Others...not so much. 

Of course, accuracy is always a key issue when it comes to hunting. For that aspect and especially for the 'how far is too far' question the answer for me has always been quite simple...if any doubt either don't shoot or get closer. I'll always regard hunting with a bow as a close-range thing. It's a big part of the allure, and the challenge. 

Anyway, thanks for your entertaining and well-done presentation, I've enjoyed your enthusiasm. We may not share the same tastes when it comes to our approaches but I do respect your careful prep and the respectful handling of your choices and preferences. 

Thumbs up.


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks Webster. Right back at ya man. Shoot straight!


----------



## badshotdb (Jan 6, 2011)

Very informative, and a great job of explaining aiming systems. I now have a better understanding of a fixed crawl and string walking. Will be giving it a try. Enjoyed watching.


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Dec 9, 2010)

BadShot - Good to hear you'll be giving it a try. Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## nexus (Aug 15, 2008)

Matt,

Thanks for nothing...now I have my first recurve in 30 years! 

On a serious note, the fixed-crawl method is very similar in theory to the "trick pin" system used by some western compound hunters. I've been using and teaching friends about the trick pin system for the last two years. I had to laugh when I saw the segment of your video on arrow ballistics; that it was not obvious to me arrow ballistics/gravity are variables that I can map and exploit regardless of the bow type was humorous. Thanks again.

Now to buy some arrows for the new bow... THANKS!


----------



## danshao (Feb 17, 2014)

very inspiring video indeed! started keeping scores in my practice sessions and I'm finally seeing myself going somewhere.


----------



## Poppadaddy (Feb 27, 2016)

I will be reviewing this over and over again. I am not just a newbie, but a total greenhorn. Took up the recurve in January at age 59. Never shot a bow of any kind before then. Your video is awesome and inspiring.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

Finally finished. Had to eat the elephant in a few smaller bites. Great work. I really enjoyed quality cinematography and discussion. I learned quite a bit, and have started playing with a fixed crawl. 

Thanks for a great piece of work!


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Dec 9, 2010)

Great feedback everyone. Glad you enjoyed it and that you found it entertaining and informative!!


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

cpnhgnlngct said:


> "The Push - A Traditional Archery Film" is officially launched.
> 
> This has been a long and fun road getting the project to this point. Please enjoy.
> 
> ...


I found it interesting and I actually learnt something.... Thank you for posting this... it will in some way help I think almost anyone involved in traditional style archery... :grin: :thumbs_up

Much Aloha...


----------



## InjunJR (Jul 25, 2011)

bump


----------



## andy_camping (Feb 2, 2012)

Loved the video! Well done and I will definitely give the fixed crawl a try.


----------



## bbell220 (Jul 19, 2013)

Awesome video


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Dec 9, 2010)

Rattus, Andy, and BBell, thanks so much!


----------



## herd1 (Dec 12, 2004)

Compound shooter here. Just what I was looking for. Thank you for sharing.


Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

Fantastic stuff .
Everyone should watch this !

Great effort, thank you.


----------



## brianhokie (Mar 1, 2010)

Great piece of work, and super camera work, thank you. I am new to traditional(6 yrs compound). You mentioned it may take 2-5 years to get good with instinctive, wow, my shoulder will never make it. Maybe with your method it'll come together before my shoulder falls apart. I've been shooting like crazy for two months and I'm concerned about that actually. Would it really take that long before most folks feel accurate enough to take a recurve in the woods?
Best part of your fantastic video is the necklace pendant, you get a big shout out for that


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

cpnhgnlngct said:


> Rattus, Andy, and BBell, thanks so much!


:thumb:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Just finished it last night. What an awesome video! A perfect primer for folks getting started into traditional archery.

Great job, guys!


----------



## Halfcawkt (Dec 27, 2015)

Really enjoyed the vid, so thank you. I don't think of myself shooting any of the recognized systems as I would decribe what I do as "pointing" my bow arm. I do believe your work will help many people have breakthroughs in the future. I will point others in the direction of your video when asked how to begin.


----------



## maddog20/20 (Oct 13, 2015)

I can't see my earlier comment made from my phone that showed my first Robin Hood with a recurve because of this video, but I promise I did make it. So, based on the video, I decided to set up my Hoyt Buffalo with some "bad medicine" and go all in with a fixed crawl. Took my bow, brass nocks, pliers, range finder and tape measure and got to work. Basically what I ended up doing is going with my fixed setup up to 35yds and then went with my fingers all the way up to the arrow from 40yd (the gap was too much the other way) to my point on at 45yd.

It was really super accurate with my field tips, but what I thought was really interesting was that with my broadheads, my "point on" with my crawl was almost 10yds off. I guess those Helix are more aerodynamic than my tophats?

Either way, this is how I'm shooting this year because it was absolutely bulletproof out to 30yds. Thanks for the great video.


----------



## InjunJR (Jul 25, 2011)

maddog20/20 said:


> I can't see my earlier comment made from my phone that showed my first Robin Hood with a recurve because of this video, but I promise I did make it.


I saw that on tradtalk! Awesome! & thanks for the kind words Maddog!


----------



## Flongo (Apr 18, 2016)

Great work! Thanks for making this film. Wonderful content and very enjoyable.


----------



## Captainkirk (Sep 18, 2014)

I was very impressed with this film, Matt. Outstanding explanations of things I've been reading about for years but were sort of vague, cloudy ideas in my mind (like stringwalking, fixed crawl, etc).
I went from instinctive and missing, to gapping, to instinctive and actually grouping quite well. I gave 3-under a whirl last year and hated it. It did not work for me.
But after watching your video and soaking in the fixed crawl theory, I'm finding it eerily similar to the gun hunting tactic of MBPR (maximum point blank range) which uses a similar system; hold dead-on and use the bullet trajectory to determine your distance limitations. Chance goes out the window; you hold dead-on and shoot, and this is exactly what the fixed crawl offers!
So I've decided to give 3-under another whirl, even if only for hunting. Thanks for opening my eyes and for an outstanding production.


----------



## piccoloj (May 22, 2016)

Thank you for the well done video. Your explanation of gap shooting vs stringwalking caused me to really give your method an honest effort. My accuracy shot WAY up when I used stringwalking, currently at 20 yards but am looking forward to experimenting with different distances.


----------



## mstaser (Jan 19, 2009)

Great Video


----------



## emrah (Aug 28, 2012)

What a great video! As a struggling newcomer, trying to learn and find my way and what works for me, this is just what I needed.

I've tried instinctive and never got over a hump. I tried gap shooting, but never got the hang of just how big my gaps are at any hunting range (for me).

I've heard of string walking but never knew what it was. I'm traveling for work right now, but I can't wait to get home and try it out!

Emrah 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobbyb13 (Jun 2, 2015)

Appreciate all the effort that went into this (because I know you all put in some time on it!)
Outstanding detail on a few things I never fully grasped previously (and now I can get my head around.)
Can't wait to go shoot some more! (and then watch this a few more times in spots- haha)
Mahalo nui loa!


----------



## maddog20/20 (Oct 13, 2015)

Well, been shooting the crawl and I have to say that my consistency is much improved, but I'm having issues with arrow flight. I can see the arrows being somewhat wonky in the air even if they are hitting the target and my concern is angle of penetration on an animal. Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Dec 9, 2010)

Maddog, have you bareshafted from your crawl yet?


----------



## Trey Hedrick (Jan 21, 2016)

Thank you for putting this together! I have implemented the fixed crawl on my hunting rig and plan on picking up some white electrical tape this afternoon.


----------



## maddog20/20 (Oct 13, 2015)

cpnhgnlngct said:


> Maddog, have you bareshafted from your crawl yet?


Not yet, but it seems that the wobble is mostly vertical and not really "weak vs stiff." I need to cut a dozen more, so I guess I'll bare shaft them before I cut rather than going with my standard cut.


----------



## Warshade (Apr 22, 2016)

maddog20/20 said:


> Not yet, but it seems that the wobble is mostly vertical and not really "weak vs stiff." I need to cut a dozen more, so I guess I'll bare shaft them before I cut rather than going with my standard cut.


Knock too low, perhaps?


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Dec 9, 2010)

Maddog, you'll find through bareshafting that it will direct you to adjust your nock height. I suspect your nock height is a touch low for your crawl. Raise it a little and follow that adjustment with your crawl nock as well. You should be in business for your current arrows.

But def bareshaft when you go to set your new arrows up.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

If you are going from 3 under to any sort of crawl the NP will likely have to be raised. The spine may be a little off as well but nothing you can't adjust with preload.

Grant


----------



## mustangracer (Oct 3, 2013)

I started watching this today, it's awesome! I'm new to traditional archery and it has answered many questions I had in the first hour. Thank you so much for producing this.

Sent from my 0PJA2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Excellent video. Thanks for putting it together and sharing. Already forwarded link to some buddies


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Dec 9, 2010)

Mustang - glad it helped!

Thanks for the kind words MrJeffro


----------



## stringstack (Jun 10, 2016)

Few problems with string walking, arrows will always be out of tune once you move from the "crawl" in which they are in tune. Your arrow speed will differ from each crawl due to tiller effect and the limbs being used inefficiently, your bow will be much much louder again due to tiller effect (VERY bad for hunting or just keeping a quiet bow). Finally, it can cause severe target panic or flinching since you are always gun barreling the arrow. 

Seems like a really solid method if you have a lot of time to set up for each shot and are shooting within short distances but personally I'd rather use a simple sight instead of relying on timely crawls that make the bow louder and more inefficient. 

Also most of the people that I know that don't want to bother shooting a recurve or longbow don't do it because they prefer instant gratification and modern marketing where faster and more modern is always better. 

Lastly, there is no such thing as a superior method so to speak. Byron is shooting through finger rings, nailing aspirins in mid air, has killed a white tail deer from 50 yards with a longbow with very heavy arrows, and he shoots a form of instinctive archery. 

I disagree with it taking 2-5 or so years to become proficient shooting an instinctive style. 

I became decent at instinctive within about 8 months and shot 3 robin hoods (I have proof) within 3 weeks of each other one of them being at 30 yards. I can group decently at 30 yards and am working up to shooting decent groups at 40 and 50 yards as well. 

15 yards and in I can hit the mark nearly every time and in a typical hunting situation in the woods on the North East a shot much further than 15 yards (unless in open plains) is impossible anyways because there will be trees in the way. 

Someone should make a video like this discussing traditional archery but talk about instinctive archery instead as this seemed more like a video just about string walking. 

Just my $0.02


----------



## AJ the TP Guru (Jul 29, 2011)

Very nice. Glad to see a young guy shooting only a 50# trad bow for hunting. Sure wish I'd had that much sense - might've avoided shoulder surgery later on.


----------



## Andy Pawlowicz (Apr 18, 2011)

*&quot;The Push - A Traditional Archery Film&quot;*

.....


----------



## Andy Pawlowicz (Apr 18, 2011)

stringstack said:


> Few problems with string walking, arrows will always be out of tune once you move from the "crawl" in which they are in tune. Your arrow speed will differ from each crawl due to tiller effect and the limbs being used inefficiently, your bow will be much much louder again due to tiller effect (VERY bad for hunting or just keeping a quiet bow). Finally, it can cause severe target panic or flinching since you are always gun barreling the arrow.
> 
> Seems like a really solid method if you have a lot of time to set up for each shot and are shooting within short distances but personally I'd rather use a simple sight instead of relying on timely crawls that make the bow louder and more inefficient.
> 
> ...


This message brought to you by the Trad Police.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stringstack (Jun 10, 2016)

It was just my opinion. I've yet to see any big hunting names that were successful using string walking. Have you ever tried string walking? The bow becomes so loud that even 4 silencers on the string and a heavy arrow won't tame the twang. Having the proper tiller is very important. 

Also instead of being brought to by the trad police you should of said brought to you by the simple way police. I shoot a barebow because of how SIMPLE it is yet very effective. String walking, counting stitches, and so on just add a layer of complexity to shooting and add in more things that can go wrong as well. What if you are out on a hunting trip and lose your tab? How do you count stitches than? 

What if you are hunting boars and you start to get charged by one, do you really have time to count stitches. Or how about a deer that is chasing a doe and there's an opportunity for a shot but it must be taken quickly? How about shooting fowl and aerial targets?

Instead of using these aiming methods that add a layer of complexity and things that can and do go wrong (sound and having to count stitches and that taking a decent amount of time to do so) why not just add a multi pin sight to the bow and call it a day, at least the bow would shoot efficiently and quiet that way and if you lost the sight you could still shoot sightless.


----------



## Andy Pawlowicz (Apr 18, 2011)

Maybe instead of trolling the forums criticizing Matts video you could make your own. Show us how to shoot three Robin Hoods and maybe shoot a charging boar for us.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

WA field Nationals is coming up, why not come show us how it's done. 

Smart move changing your username.


----------



## Halfcawkt (Dec 27, 2015)

If you can not respect the fact that he just really helped a few people, probably many, why can't you stay under you bridge in silence?

I felt he did a great job trying to help people get their stickbow off the peg this season. His advice isn't for me. It might not be for you. But I did not feel it was a waste of my time to watch. I'm glad he made it for the green guys out there. I wish it had been available when I started, it may have saved me some money in buying gear that wasn't quite right in the beginning.

Pay him no mind...


----------



## stringstack (Jun 10, 2016)

Halfcawkt said:


> If you can not respect the fact that he just really helped a few people, probably many, why can't you stay under you bridge in silence?
> 
> I felt he did a great job trying to help people get their stickbow off the peg this season. His advice isn't for me. It might not be for you. But I did not feel it was a waste of my time to watch. I'm glad he made it for the green guys out there. I wish it had been available when I started, it may have saved me some money in buying gear that wasn't quite right in the beginning.
> 
> Pay him no mind...


What's wrong with you? Am I not allowed to voice my own opinion? Some of the people posting are too PC.

If you post something that goes against the grain all of sudden you are ridiculed, what's wrong with some of you guys?


----------



## stringstack (Jun 10, 2016)

grantmac said:


> WA field Nationals is coming up, why not come show us how it's done.
> 
> Smart move changing your username.


Pay me the money to go compete in the WA finals and I would do my best. I would get my butt handed to me on a silver platter but there have been people that have won big tourny's that did not string walk. Plus string walking is banned in a lot of classes and tournaments.

My main gripe is that I was mislead by the title of the video. It does not discuss traditional archery much at all and is really just a video talking about string walking. 

I was expecting more video talking about instinctive archery, GAP, split vision, and the intricate details of each method and the pros and cons of each. All that it is, is one mans testimonial on string walking yet it dismisses the other methods.


----------



## Windrover (Jan 6, 2012)

Excellent video. This the hot tip for hunting season. Oh and put white tape on the shopping list.


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

Don't worry guys. Same thing happened on trad talk. Just ignore him

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

Great job CP, keep helping others. You are doing great things!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

I am mainly instinctive to 20 , but working on it to get a more conscious pre gap going on .
Past 20 , I have really tried to adapt a pure Gap into my shots . It's a work in progress for sure . But the results remind me that there is always more to learn and differing and better ways to practice .

And I just got my new Widow PL 111 to match my PL T/D ...

Strung it up, twisted for brace and took my time in the back yard shooting an 'indoor ' backyard FITA ...

212 ... And man am I happy with this .

I have re watched a few segments of 'The Push' ... And it's humbling as 43 year old archer of 35 years experience to be reminded of what I should know by a kid probably half my age ...

But there is a bunch of dandy stuff in there .

So even for us non SW, Fixed Crawl fella's there is a veritable gold mine of good stuff in Matt's video.

Don't let a pre conceived notion of a trad history that never existed fool you out of watching this .

It's good stuff .

'Nuff said.


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Dec 9, 2010)

Stringstack, thanks so much for the comments. Very respected and much appreciated.

Most of your concerns about string walking as it applies to hunting were addressed in the film. That's why I choose not to string walk while in the woods, rather I run a fixed crawl. Gapping from a fixed distance down the string. Basically changing you arrows trajectory permanently to better suit the game and distances in which you're hunting. Any type of bow whether high tech or all wood, I run a fixed crawl with no ill effects of arrow tune or bow noise. Consistency in harvesting game has been a wonderful by-product of this system for me. And "me" is the key word. It's not for everyone, and I felt I made that clear in the film. 

I apologize that the title of the film was misleading to you. Discussions on types of traditional bows, traditional arrows, traditional hunting equipment and aiming methods used to shoot traditional bows I felt warranted the title. We tried our best to explain the intent of the video as clearly as possible in the opening segment. If that was not clear, I'm sorry you missed that.

For your troubles I will fully refund your investment in our product at no charge to you. PM me your address and I'll get a check heading your way immediately. Sorry for any inconvenience this may have caused you.

Can someone help me with the conversion pricing of Free Social Media to US Dollars please??

Shoot straight.


----------



## stringstack (Jun 10, 2016)

That's great it works for you, I suck at string walking and shoot much better subconsciously. I get terrible target panic and tend to flinch when shooting consciously focusing on my form. 

I just don't understand the notion behind this "push" that you are talking about. I've said it before but every compound shooter that I know does not want to switch to a stickbow because they are into modern tech which means compounds with the latest gadgets. 

All of the successful stick bow hunters in the past did just fine hunting all kinds of game. 

Game much much more difficult to hunt than white tail deer. Game like Elk, Moose, Bison, Lions, Tigers, all types of fowl, all at short and long distance have been taken with heavy arrows using instinctive, GAP, and other methods prior to string walking even being a known way to shoot. 

Seems like some people want a shortcut now a days and take the easy way out vs taking the time to thoroughly sharpen their skills and become masters of their craft. I blame it on modern society and it's emphasis on materialism but that's another subject. 

I'll never be a string walker though as it looks as awkward as hell and is associated with bucket hat wearing polo shirt wearing archers using high tech Oly style recurves and wrist slings and looks silly (very similiar to Oly style archery). Plus it has too many cons and is too slow of a shooting method for me. 

I suggest greyarcher on Youtube for great videos on instinctive archery, he has hundreds posted as does wolfie and both of these guys are deadly accurate. Both of these guy are much better archers than the guy that made this video and posted above me.

Keep shooting straight.


----------



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

GreyArcher ... Never seen his hunting success nor his tourney success .
He is the last bloke I'd look for instruction from. Lots of YouTube videos only means he has made lots of YouTube videos. That is all.

Perhaps of you could post some pics of your hunting success or tourney prowess ?

You seem pretty quick to discredit others methods without showing us the success of your own 'style' ?

A big bunch of sour posts 

Why don't you start you own instead of riding in on others .

Perhaps post your stuff at Tradgang ... Maybe a better fit for you .

And no, I don't string walk or use a fixed crawl ...


----------



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

stringstack said:


> All of the successful stick bow hunters in the past did just fine hunting all kinds of game.
> 
> Game much much more difficult to hunt than white tail deer. Game like Elk, Moose, Bison, Lions, Tigers, all types of fowl, all at short and long distance have been taken with heavy arrows using instinctive, GAP, and other methods prior to string walking even being a known way to .


Not that I enjoy handing out intellectual spankings nor history lessons but a quick preview of Hill, Schulz,Swinehart,Bear - they all shot cedars (some alloy exceptions when hunting overseas).
Not exactly what I'd call heavy arrow material
but nonetheless, lets not let facts get in the way of agenda's.

And there is no doubt many many experienced archers who have taken big game all over the world who's suggest that there may not be harder game to take than a mature Whitetail. 
But anywhoo

And please watch GreyArchers youtube where he is is in all his gear deep in the mountains extolling the virtues of some silliness , as people walk behind him with a baby stroller ...... Then his mini campaign against Border Bows ..
its pretty funny stuff.


----------



## mustangracer (Oct 3, 2013)

Remember everyone, don't feed the trolls.

Sent from my 0PJA2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

cpnhgnlngct said:


> For your troubles I will fully refund your investment in our product at no charge to you. PM me your address and I'll get a check heading your way immediately. Sorry for any inconvenience this may have caused you.
> 
> Can someone help me with the conversion pricing of Free Social Media to US Dollars please??
> 
> Shoot straight.


That's worth the price of admission, right there. Pretty as springtime in Wyoming. 

That said, I do have a bone to pick with you. I started playing with a fixed crawl, and have subsequently been beating the hell out of my arrows. Any way I can sue you for arrow damages? Those things are pricey. Lawyer up!


----------



## stringstack (Jun 10, 2016)

benofthehood said:


> GreyArcher ... Never seen his hunting success nor his tourney success .
> He is the last bloke I'd look for instruction from. Lots of YouTube videos only means he has made lots of YouTube videos. That is all.
> 
> Perhaps of you could post some pics of your hunting success or tourney prowess ?
> ...





benofthehood said:


> Not that I enjoy handing out intellectual spankings nor history lessons but a quick preview of Hill, Schulz,Swinehart,Bear - they all shot cedars (some alloy exceptions when hunting overseas).
> Not exactly what I'd call heavy arrow material
> but nonetheless, lets not let facts get in the way of agenda's.
> 
> ...


Grayarcher when on pojt is really great. Personally I think wolfieinstictive is a better archer and is deadly accurate in the videos that I've seen of him even shooting 50 yards at different elevations in the woods. 

Those guys you mentioned were also shooting heavy bows. Hill hunted with and shot target archery with an 80 or 90 pound bow. So his arrows were heavy and fast by default. 

Now a days you have Oly style string walkers (they use Oly style bows and accessories) shooting very very light bows such as 35-45 pound bows shooting very light arrows in the 6gpp range yet some still complain they miss game at close distances. 

I'd agree that Fred Bear is well known for his quote that white tail deer is the hardest game to come back to and hunt in his opinion but this does not ring true for all of the great archers of the past and even present. I know Byron more than likely considers shooting any type of fowl as one of the hardest hunting feats since it's a moving aerial target and you have no time to crawl. You're shooting on the go at that point. 

Also I'd argue that hunting Turkey can be much more difficult than hunting white tail deer as they can detect eyeball movement from nearly 100 yards and are highly sensitive to their surroundings. 

The dangerous game are what some of the guys consider the most difficult because you are risking your life and if you screw your shot up and are without a back up gun (which I consider the only true noble way to bow hunt) than you are dead. 

A white tail deer will run if you become detected an elephant, lion, and some bears will charge. 

Lastly I don't take photos of the game that I have hunted as I am not a trophy hunter. I hunt to consume high quality natural meat and do it as my ancestors did it. I noticed the guy that made this video talked about all of the animals that he has "harvested" but hopefully him, his family, or someone he knows has eaten all of the meat from the animals that he has killed.

Animals deserve respect and nothing pisses me off more than a trophy hunter or someone that kills with reckless abandonment. The Native Americans and Native Europeans had it right with their respect of the animals that they hunted. 

Hopefully he also hunts without a backup gun as that's the only true way to hunt with a bow. Otherwise you are bow and gun hunting.


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

Back to the thread at hand. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

stringstack said:


> Grayarcher when on pojt is really great. Personally I think wolfieinstictive is a better archer and is deadly accurate in the videos that I've seen of him even shooting 50 yards at different elevations in the woods.
> 
> Those guys you mentioned were also shooting heavy bows. Hill hunted with and shot target archery with an 80 or 90 pound bow. So his arrows were heavy and fast by default.
> 
> ...


And yet there are still depictions of native Americans and ancient peoples hunting and killing animals on cliffs and cave walls all over the world... Imagine if they had cameras or smart phones... But you keep hanging onto that belief. 

Sent from my LG-D959 using Tapatalk


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Dec 9, 2010)

Stringstack, this discussion is exactly what I was referencing at 2:06:39 in the film. This sport is as individual as the archers themselves. And sometimes, some subjects these individuals just won't agree. And there is nothing wrong with that at all.

Have fun, don't worry about what others are doing and shoot some arrows.

I appreciate your opinions about my shooting abilities. And you may be right, those YouTube archers you are referencing very well may whoop me on a 3D range and I'm okay with that. I enjoy the way I shoot and I have fun while doing it. That's what this sport is all about. Hitting the mark with your arrow using your favorite shooting method... There is nothing more satisfying. Providing my family with organic free range sustenance that will last throughout the entire year if I'm skilled enough to harvest enough animals is something that words can not describe, as I'm sure you understand from your posts above.

I appreciate your passion and your opinions. 

Also, thanks for keeping this post at the top. The more exposure the better 

Shoot straight.


----------



## PaulDeadringer2 (Jan 2, 2014)

When I started shooting a recurve in 2012 I was "focusing on the spot" and letting my eyes and hands do the work. I actually killed a couple animals this way but was never truly confident in my first shot shooting this way especially at longer distance. I would need 3-4 arrows to warm-up and we know that's not going to happen with a deer.

I mentioned my lack of first-shot confidence to an archer buddy of mine on the LW. He mentioned giving the fixed crawl a try. So I did and once I got my setup tuned for this method, I was impressed with my consistency and killed a deer last September the very first time I used this method in the woods. 

I haven't had a chance to watch the video but I think the fixed-crawl is excellent for hunting situations or cold-shots.


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

I've been using fixed crawl for a while now. But showing it to someone is hard to do unless they are shooting with you ,I've passed this video on to 10-15 of my customers just getting into trad bows ,all of them have improved immensely,responce I get after they watch it is " Now it makes since " lol ...great job on this


----------



## Crossfaced (Apr 3, 2015)

Looking forward to watching this...


----------



## InjunJR (Jul 25, 2011)

cpnhgnlngct said:


> Also, thanks for keeping this post at the top. The more exposure the better
> 
> Shoot straight.


Free bump


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

stringstack said:


> That's great it works for you, I suck at string walking and shoot much better subconsciously. I get terrible target panic and tend to flinch when shooting consciously focusing on my form.
> 
> I just don't understand the notion behind this "push" that you are talking about. I've said it before but every compound shooter that I know does not want to switch to a stickbow because they are into modern tech which means compounds with the latest gadgets.
> 
> ...


Of all people to suggest Greyarcher  

That has to be the worst person you could suggest 

Please post up some of your successful hunts ..... You and Greyarcher 

I shoot a subconscious gap but you seem to just like to come on threads and argue 

Not very nice


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

Everyone has their own opinion and shooting style,but don't knock someone for doing something different,if it makes me a more ethical hunter,or gives me more points at end of a 3d round ,then I'll surely try it .The fixed crawl did just that for me my first season of hunting with single string bow.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

stringstack said:


> Seems like some people want a shortcut now a days and take the easy way out vs taking the time to thoroughly sharpen their skills and become masters of their craft. I blame it on modern society and it's emphasis on materialism but that's another subject.


Yeah, there sure are a lot of entitled whiners these days. Like those people expecting every video on youtube to cater only to their specific preferences. What a bunch of crybabies, right? 

Matt, you guys did an OUTSTANDING job!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

That was needlessly harsh and I apologize. 

Matt did a lot of work to make a video to help people. It might not help everyone, but if it helps anyone that still counts for something. 

If you don't like it, don't implement it. Don't discourage someone else from using those techniques, though. There is absolutely no need to bad mouth everyone else because you don't like how they hold the string. That's like having a problem with what color shoes they wear. 

If your techniques work for you, great. Obviously if that style was enough then there wouldn't be so much variation these days. People don't expect instant gratification, they expect more reliable results. IBO 3D is as close to simulating hunting shots as you can get and the number of people winning with low anchor, split finger snap shooting are few if any. There's a reason for that. The winners are also the ones consistently bagging game every fall. 

As they say, live and let live.


----------



## stringstack (Jun 10, 2016)

kegan said:


> That was needlessly harsh and I apologize.
> 
> Matt did a lot of work to make a video to help people. It might not help everyone, but if it helps anyone that still counts for something.
> 
> ...


No need to apologize, we understand the kind of person that you are. 

The reason why I despise even someone talking about string walking on a trad bow is that I snapped a limb pocket and the limb nock itself on one of my older bows trying it out years ago. Cost me $300 in repairs. 

Trust me it works much better on an Oly style bow. If someone is going to take it seriously they should do it on an Oly style recurve so that they can adjust the tiller and have carbon limbs that can take the abuse. 

As for what technique works better for target archery? There is no such thing as a "best" method. That's why there are so many methods being used and any method can be refined to a very high level and succeed at any level, this has been proven with nearly every method. 

Bagging game is done with all methods, the best big game bow hunters of all time all used a GAP or instinctive method and were shooting subconsciously but string walking also did not exist back then.

Take care.


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

For what it's worth, string walking was around long, long before carbon/foam limbs and risers with adjustable tiller. Folks were string walking wood recurves (both one piece and bolt together takedowns) many, many years ago. It's not a new aiming system, but thanks to videos like MBB3, Modern Traditional and The Push, traditional archers are being exposed to one of the most effective barebow aiming systems of all time. This really is a great time to be a traditional archer.


----------



## stringstack (Jun 10, 2016)

I agree the video is great and has a lot of useful information in it. I just had a bad experience with it.

I have a question though. When string walking what are your guys arrow weights in relation to your draw weight?

I'm shooting 10gpp arrows out of a 40# bow split finger, high anchor and my point on is about 60 yards. 

I tried 3 under about a month ago playing around because I was having trouble at 20 yards with my old low anchor and my point on 3 under was about 25 yards with my arrows (400 grains, 40# bow).

Thanks again for the video.


----------



## Brook Martin (Oct 1, 2010)

I am new to traditional archery and have become obsessed with it. This video is awesome and has taught me so much already. Its dark and raining at my house currently and I am contemplated turning on the flood light and trying a fixed crawl. Thank you for the video!!!!


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Dec 9, 2010)

Good deal Brook!

Where are you located? I see you're from PA as well!


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

Pa in the house 😃

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bhitman (Mar 16, 2010)

Matt there is a shoot in Meadville this weekend


----------



## LRAY94 (Dec 7, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Brook Martin (Oct 1, 2010)

I am from south central Pa. I live in a small town called Mercersburg, where James Buchanan was born.


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

*The traditional archery video the world needs*

I finally got to watch the first hour. IMO this is the traditional archery video the world needs. 

Are some points repeated? Yes. 
Did he ramble on a lot? Yes. 
Are some points repeated? Yes.
And those points only annoyed _me_, because _I already knew them_. The vast ocean of knowledge of which I was ignorant I soaked up no matter how many times I heard it repeated. 

*The most important thing is this gentleman got off his couch and made the fornicating video. For that he deserves high praise*. 
Even better, he gave it away. :cheers:
Had I put that much work into a video, it'd be for sale. 

There are lots of archery videos with a tenth of the information selling for fair amounts. This one is free. How can anyone complain about free? (Oh never mind, someone too lazy to ever do anything will find a way to complain about something that likely took months to film and edit.)

“One of the hardest things in life is to appreciate the value of something you got for nothing.” - Larry Elder 

My final compliment is Thank You for having a dozen bows. Management says that when she gave me a compound for my birthday, she created a monster. Yet I still only have three bows -- recurve, longbow, compound... plus lotsa tools and accessories and time spent. 

When I told Management about your dozen trad bows I reminded her I only have three, and no intention of getting more. I'm no longer as monstrous.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

I finally got to see this last night. I thought it was very well done, informative and should be see as a great learning tool for anyone interested in traditional archery.


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

Great video , Thank you


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Dec 9, 2010)

4 / Nick / Vh,

Thanks so much for the kind words.

Bill - dangit, missed another one. I need to get up there to rainbow to shoot with you guys before Worlds..


----------



## jacibo (Aug 8, 2011)

Great video. Thank you.


----------



## brianhokie (Mar 1, 2010)

White electrical tape, bought some today, it made an immediate difference for me. If trying this method, don't delay on the getting the white tape
Love the video, been recommending it even to non trad shooters


----------



## treedoctor (Feb 26, 2010)

Finally got to watch the video and just wanted to say thanks! I'm kind of new to traditional after 30 years of compound shooting. The fixed crawl makes sense and I plan to implement it as soon as I can find some free time for shooting..work and family have been crazy busy.
Thanks again for all of the time and effort you put into making it!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtnlv (Feb 28, 2013)

I thought it was very informative. I shoot a compound but I have 2 recurves that I never shoot. After watching the video, I feel like making the switch for hunting season next year


----------



## bwhntr4168 (Mar 15, 2005)

Thank You, For putting together a Great Film! Excellent!!!!!! Again Thank You and Your Staff!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joefire36 (Feb 4, 2014)

Enjoyed the video! Well done.


----------



## treedoctor (Feb 26, 2010)

Once again thanks!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## gmtx (Mar 5, 2013)

Wow!! Just finished watching this all the way through. Outstanding! And Thank You for all the hard work. Video production is not as easy as it appears. Really like the Fixed Crawl portion. Loved hearing the rooster and lawn mower in the background. Lends a friendly authenticity and lets me know the advice is real. Looking forward to future videos.


----------



## ShootingImpulse (Nov 26, 2014)

Hands down...a fantastic tutorial. Your explanations were informative and easy to understand. I started working on a fixed crawl right after I watched. Thank you for your time and effort and for sharing all of it with us!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## rbauman57 (Apr 23, 2015)

Great video. Watch it a few times. Very informative.


----------



## drolen (Jun 19, 2016)

Um, Wow.......

Watching The Push answered questions I didn't even know I had. My very first bow will arrive next weekend and I feel that I've just saved myself months by watching your video.

By the way, as a business model, you're on to something. Easy going personality and way of talking combined with your knowledge should be plenty enough for you to try and build some sort of online training package.

I see no reason that you couldn't build this into a profitable venture and I think that starting free, building your base followers, and then moving into a fee based product is in your future. You're plenty young enough to nurture this along.


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone for posting the last week. Thanks for the great feedback!


----------



## Close caller (Dec 30, 2014)

I think this is great as well. Took me about four sessions shooting my recurve to get this but now feel ill be able to hunt traditional this fall. Just picked my first recurve earlier this month and am loving it. Shot a 3D course with my compound buddy's and they were impressed and thinking of trying traditional as well. I'll definitely direct them to your video to get started. Thanks so much putting this together!


----------



## ranchoarcher (Sep 26, 2013)

Watched or listened to most of it while working. Not bad. One thing I'm wondering about is the recommendation of a compound shooter starting out with 40 to 45lb draw weight. That seems a bit on the heavy side even for young bucks but I guess it depends on accuracy expectations. Beyond that it does as advertised, provide a basic intro to trad for compound shooters.


----------



## InjunJR (Jul 25, 2011)

ttt Who's going to Denton?


----------



## wterry (Jan 18, 2012)

Excellent video, thank you.


----------



## Tow2500 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks for the original post. I have been shooting instinctive for the past couple years and had issues with inconsistency and tried this method today and surprised with how well it works I'm going to keep playing around with it. Thanks again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Stumbled across this video yesterday. Its awesome and has definitely sparked an interest in shooting traditional. Let's just say that I've been a member of AT since 2009 and this is the first time I've even looked at the trad forum. Thanks for all the effort.


----------



## DEdestroyer350 (Dec 31, 2013)

This video is so Awesome! Its exactly what Ive been looking for to learn more about Trad.. Great Work!


----------



## kevinliuser (Dec 14, 2014)

Tagged. Will be watching this ASAP.


----------



## Kykstyk (Jan 12, 2013)

Great video! Started playing with the fixed crawl.


----------



## mspaci (Oct 29, 2007)

I`m shooting much better with this method


----------



## DEdestroyer350 (Dec 31, 2013)

ranchoarcher said:


> Watched or listened to most of it while working. Not bad. One thing I'm wondering about is the recommendation of a compound shooter starting out with 40 to 45lb draw weight. That seems a bit on the heavy side even for young bucks but I guess it depends on accuracy expectations. Beyond that it does as advertised, provide a basic intro to trad for compound shooters.


A lot of people seem to advise against starting at 45# but I have to say I agree with the OP. Im working on giving traditional archery a try but am not new to archery by any stretch, and after getting some advice here I was finally able to shoot some longbows and recurves in various dw, and from what I heard I was expecting 45# to be tough even though ive shot 65-70# compounds for years, but I must say the longbow I shot at 45 felt really good and after some practice seemed like id be very accurate with it. I also tried a recurve at 50#, it felt manageable and I could see myself shooting that weight after some time behind the bow to get acclimated. All that surprised me bc people were telling me I should be starting off with 30-35# and those weights felt like a kids bow and after 2 or 3 shots I went up to 45.. So ultimately it depends on the person, someone brand new to archery I agree that they should start that low, but someone whos been shooting compounds for years at 65-70# is a different story.. Just my limited experience though.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

DEdestroyer350 said:


> So ultimately it depends on the person, someone brand new to archery I agree that they should start that low, but someone whos been shooting compounds for years at 65-70# is a different story.. Just my limited experience though.


It really does depend on the person. Even some of the people I've met who shoot 70# can be all over the place. Most of the people I've met seem to be good at about 60% of their peak comfortable weight, which puts a lot of guys around 40#, but peak comfortable weight isn't something that everyone is really honest about. I've met a few people who said they shoot 70# compounds and but then struggle with controlling a 40# stick bow. Meanwhile, I know guys who might only shoot 55# or so on their compounds but have no issue with 40-45# longbows and recurves.

It's a shame that even with the growth of traditional archery, it's still so difficult for many to find bows to try before buying.


----------



## Bowsage (Apr 29, 2008)

I have a friend who shoots a compound around 65 lbs. He's built like a 5' 10' Rambo.

He's been shooting my stickbows and they are all he can handle.

I'm 120 lbs 5' 6" All I wanted with a compound was around 55lbs, when I was younger 63 lbs. My practice/target bow is 37 lbs

I helped him determine a starting weight of 40 lbs. I believe the OP's recommendation shouldn't be a one size fits all.


----------



## Oz Bow (Jul 14, 2016)

Great video, very enjoyable and informative.
Keep up the good work


----------



## Keith-a (May 17, 2011)

Top notch, Top notch!


----------



## InjunJR (Jul 25, 2011)

ttt


----------



## JamesThom. (Oct 9, 2016)

In the words of possibly the greatest archer of all time, Howard Hill, "most men are over bowed". Most us us allow our ego to determine our draw weight which is a huge problem. I was a victim to this as well. Realistically it takes years of a lot of shooting to build up to shooting 50+ pounds comfortably. 

Anyone suggesting someone start out at 45# is doing a huge disservice to the person that will be learning on that 45# bow. They will probably devlop bad habits, risk injury, and it will not be a joy for them to shoot. It will be mostly just a workout for that person. 

I personally started out at 30# and personally if I were to suggest a draw weight to someone if would have to be 30# and stick with that draw weight for at least a year before going up 5#. 

As for this video I enjoyed watching it and the film maker is very talented. With that being said I tried string walking and shooting 3 under and found it to make archery very boring and slow. 

I feel as though string walking has a low learning curve and "cap off point" whereas instinctive has a significantly higher cap off point and higher learning curve and is much more enjoyable to shoot (especially stumping and roving) and feels more "magical" how you can just look at a spot and without any thinking hit it.

You can be just as accurate with either instinctive or string walking but getting really good at instinctive is just going to take more shooting but it will pay for itself in dividends when you need to get off quick shot or are shooting unknown distances, shooting crouched or prone, or have to tilt your bow either way, and so on. 



ranchoarcher said:


> Watched or listened to most of it while working. Not bad. One thing I'm wondering about is the recommendation of a compound shooter starting out with 40 to 45lb draw weight. That seems a bit on the heavy side even for young bucks but I guess it depends on accuracy expectations. Beyond that it does as advertised, provide a basic intro to trad for compound shooters.


I'd have that person start out at no more than 30#. If they are a woman no more than 25# (they typically have a shorter draw length so they will be holding less than 25#). 

There's no point in starting out at 40# or greater because you won't be doing any hunting within your first year anyways. a 35# and greater bow can take down most game in North America besides large game such as bears unless you get a perfect shot and have razor sharp broad heads and are shooting a heavy slow arrow.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Good video, I really enjoyed it. Will have to work on the fixed crawl with a nock set this winter and see how it goes.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

I finally got around to watching this, I'm not much for internet videos. Jinkster's two minute shorties are about my limit. 

I wish I'd put in the time to watch before now, very nicely done...:thumbs_up


----------



## bbrummon (May 16, 2008)

Just finished watching it. Great video!


----------



## Pantucci (Sep 23, 2016)

*Newbie learns valuable stringwalking tip from The Push*

Great film! 

As a recurve newbie watching this amazing film, I had to try out "stringwalking". I've been shooting a Samick Sage 30# at about 16 paces or so (~13 yards). I noticed I had to shoot somewhat below the target to hit center, so I tried to guess point of aim, but it was kind of random-- I thought my instincts would kick in, and they did to a certain degree, but no real accuracy.

So after watching the bit about stringwalking, I did the test -- I aligned the arrow tip directly with the bullseye, and it shot too high, no surprise. So instead of my usual split finger above and below the nock, I moved my hand down so both fingers grabbed just under the knock. This time, when I aimed the tip of the arrow on the bullseye, it went straight to point of aim. I now have dialed in 13 yards with that particular setup (if I do my part). So cool!


----------



## Bandman72 (Aug 25, 2009)

Great video...I especially liked the white tape behind e broadhead trick! Thanks!


----------



## InjunJR (Jul 25, 2011)

ttt


----------



## mboustany (Nov 30, 2015)

Wow! Great video, very helpful and lots of insight, and knowledge for a newbie like me.


----------



## Sauk Mountain (Aug 3, 2015)

At first I thought it was too long and a bit repetitive in spots, but then I remembered that this video wasn't meant for me, it was meant for guys thinking of trying longbows and recurves for the first time or guys that are new. I think it's excellent and they accomplished what they were setting out to do. I've watched the portion about the fixed crawl a few times and think they did a good job explaining in detail what is probably one of the most misunderstood aiming methods out there.


----------



## skramr12 (Dec 20, 2014)

I just watched your video and GREAT JOB! I am a instinctive shooter (peripheral gapper) but am going to set up one of my bows and check out this "fixed crawl" technique. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Bobman (Dec 18, 2004)

This was great , I've been shooting traditional since about 59 ( lol all there was back then) and I learned a lot.

I'm going to send a link to all my friends. Really exceptional film.


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

When I clicked on the link I had no idea what I was getting into. Two hours flew by! That was outstanding. I knew about 80 percent of that but it's a mess all over my brain and hard to a utilize. You just put it all neatly filed so I can make sense of all of it. Really, really impressive work. I'll be refering back to it and passing it on to others often.


----------



## Shooter78 (Jul 22, 2009)

Ive been on the fence for years about jumping into Trad full time. I believe this video finally "pushed" me over for good ( no pun attended )  

I put about a year into trying to go Trad full time last year only to hang up the recurve right before deer season. I just did not have the confidence I wanted in my accuracy. And actually ended up selling my Toelke Whip on here. (Very regrettable decision) But after randomly seeing this video on youtube about a month ago I immediately started doing a ton of research on a new set up. And I decided on a Tradtech Titian III with some SF axiom 30# Limbs ( cheap training limbs for the time being) . Cant wait to give the fixed crawl a try. Seriously thank you for this awesome video! I will be referring back to it a lot I'm sure... Oh and Mary Christmas everyone!


----------



## mow1954 (Aug 12, 2016)

What a great video! Now all I need is a place to set up several bales so I can work out my fixed crawl without losing arrows....


----------



## Mcbowhunt (Jun 1, 2013)

Awesome video. Thank you


----------



## InjunJR (Jul 25, 2011)

ttt


----------



## SETPARAPUSETH (Dec 10, 2016)

Excellent video, very instructive


----------



## Tom_AZ (Mar 14, 2014)

It really helped me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

good video.....I believe in getting the arrow as close to the eye as possible......I did it in my youth and I would love to conquer string walking.......


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

I saw Matt walking around with video camera all weekend at Lancaster Classic. Hope he's working on another great video


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Dec 9, 2010)

mrjeffro said:


> I saw Matt walking around with video camera all weekend at Lancaster Classic. Hope he's working on another great video


Its in the works... 

Won't be long now.. Got some other BIG things coming as well... Stay tuned.


----------



## ItsJim (Jul 29, 2016)

Matt - I'm a new shooter who just got started in archery last summer I wasn't sure which way (Olympic, etc.) that I wanted to go, but knew I wanted recurve. I don't hunt and don't even plan to compete. I just do this as a backyard hobby, nothing more, but have thoroughly enjoyed your videos including The Push 1.2 & 1.3. I've learned a bunch from everything you've done, including the interviews with some of the top barebow guys, and look forward to whatever you have coming next. 

Thanks for the education!

Jim


----------



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

This was perfect timing. Starting to wounder about this technique and this answered all my questions. . Looking forward to more!


----------



## InjunJR (Jul 25, 2011)

bump


----------



## Lowtide (May 6, 2016)

I look forward to the next one. Maybe follow the concept of the Mountain Man show, or Deadliest Catch keeping the same dudes, (and awesome lady) but different shows. Give them all a new truck, endless credit card for travel, meals and entertainment, and gear of their choice.. Start the 3D season on the best 3D courses with that group, with the interviews first.. Would be cool.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Lowtide said:


> I look forward to the next one. Maybe follow the concept of the Mountain Man show, or Deadliest Catch keeping the same dudes, (and awesome lady) but different shows. Give them all a new truck, endless credit card for travel, meals and entertainment, and gear of their choice.. Start the 3D season on the best 3D courses with that group, with the interviews first.. Would be cool.


What?


----------



## Sauk Mountain (Aug 3, 2015)

Lowtide said:


> I look forward to the next one. Maybe follow the concept of the Mountain Man show, or Deadliest Catch keeping the same dudes, (and awesome lady) but different shows. Give them all a new truck, endless credit card for travel, meals and entertainment, and gear of their choice.. Start the 3D season on the best 3D courses with that group, with the interviews first.. Would be cool.


----------



## InjunJR (Jul 25, 2011)

Lowtide said:


> I look forward to the next one. Maybe follow the concept of the Mountain Man show, or Deadliest Catch keeping the same dudes, (and awesome lady) but different shows. Give them all a new truck, endless credit card for travel, meals and entertainment, and gear of their choice.. Start the 3D season on the best 3D courses with that group, with the interviews first.. Would be cool.


I was thinking more of the Real World or Road Rules old school MTV outline


----------



## MarkJoel60 (Apr 21, 2016)

So I have a question after (finally!) watching "Push."

How does elevation figure into this. I see you are in Western PA (like me) and as you know, there is hardly ever a flat 20 yards around here. You are always either shooting up a grade or down a grade. Even in your video -- unless my eyes deceived me -- you were shooting down a slight grade. How does this figure into setting the fixed crawl?

This is the one thing I never understood about gap shooting (or even single pin sight shooting). I have a 20 yard and 30 yard shot in my backyard. But it is up a really steep grade. My point on at 20 yards in my yard is VERY different than the first 20 yard shot on my club's 3D trail -- because that shot is down-hill. It seems if I wanted to use the point of my arrow, it isn't simply knowing my gaps or my stacks, it is also knowing my elevation -- and all of that sort of messes with my head.

What do you do about elevations?


----------



## Andy Pawlowicz (Apr 18, 2011)

If your 20 yard impact point changes that much with elevation, you most likely have a form problem. If your shoulder and head alignment stay the same as well as draw length the difference from shooting up or down hill is minor. Usually just requires holding a bit low.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

For me, uphills don't really change my impact. Down hills I gotta cut yardage. Depending on the the grade, up to 5 yard cut. Pretty normal for me. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkJoel60 (Apr 21, 2016)

Demmer said:


> For me, uphills don't really change my impact. Down hills I gotta cut yardage. Depending on the the grade, up to 5 yard cut. Pretty normal for me.


That's interesting. I wonder why uphill is different than downhill? Although, the shot that gives me trouble is downhill at about 20-25 yards. I always assumed it was because my backyard shot at the same distance was uphill... but maybe its more just the downhill of the course shot I am misjudging? IDK.



Andy Pawlowicz said:


> If your 20 yard impact point changes that much with elevation, you most likely have a form problem. If your shoulder and head alignment stay the same as well as draw length the difference from shooting up or down hill is minor. Usually just requires holding a bit low.


Well, I probably _do _have form issues as well!


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

Uphill, my draw length seems to deteriorate enough to counter the cut

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Demmer said:


> For me, uphills don't really change my impact. Down hills I gotta cut yardage.
> Depending on the the grade, up to 5 yard cut. Pretty normal for me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



+1 on that. Downhill need to be below my feet to need a measurable cut.


----------



## MarkJoel60 (Apr 21, 2016)

Demmer said:


> Uphill, my draw length seems to deteriorate enough to counter the cut


Why does your draw deteriorate on the uphill shot? I don't understand that...?


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

MarkJoel60 said:


> Why does your draw deteriorate on the uphill shot? I don't understand that...?


It can be difficult to reach your full draw length while pointing your arms uphill.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkJoel60 (Apr 21, 2016)

OK, I gotcha. 

I don't have this problem -- which probably means I am not yet hitting my full draw under normal circumstances. I get the feeling I need more expansion, but when I do my anchor point ends up back on my cheek somewhere and I don't feel it is repeatable enough. I'm 6'1" so my draw should probably be around 30" or so, but I'm drawing just over 28" right now because I am anchoring at the corner of my mouth.

Also haven't made the switch over to 3-under yet, but I'm thinking I might try it this season. As soon as this damn snow leaves!

Anyway, thanks John!


----------

